# Piano Compositions!



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

When I composed for the bass trombone soliloquoys (I still am) I got so many likes of it that I'm currently working on Trombone Pieces and Trumpet in Bb too. But I returned with new songs for piano (my faithful instrument...),... In this case, I'll post here my newest piano pieces which actually are finished or are currently in development for some feedback. Make great criticism, please! Your comments are vital!

Étude in F# Major - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2738795/Étude in F# Majeur - The Pentatonic Juggler.mp3

WIP - Poéme in C - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2738795/Poème in C - Fable Fabuleuse.mp3

I'll post more Piano pieces here of my old piano pieces

WIP - Bagatelle in A Minor - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2738795/Sibelius/Bagatelle Valse in A Minor - Le Soir.wav

Improvisation in Bb Minor https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2738795/Improv in Bb Minor - Waltz.wav


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

ricardo_jvc6 said:


> When I composed for the bass trombone soliloquoys (I still am) I got so many likes of it that I'm currently working on Trombone Pieces and Trumpet in Bb too. But I returned with new songs for piano (my faithful instrument...),... In this case, I'll post here my newest piano pieces which actually are finished or are currently in development for some feedback. Make great criticism, please! Your comments are vital!
> 
> Étude in F# Major - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2738795/Étude in F# Majeur - The Pentatonic Juggler.mp3
> 
> ...


very very nice,will you create a suite or just go with the short pieces


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Not bad! I enjoyed them  I liked your "impromptu", but I wish it was longer.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you both for criticism.

Ravndal: Thank you, I hope you enjoy them. I wish the Impromptu was longer too... but I ran out of ideas and sometimes It got me pissed in the making of this song. Don't worry, the next impromptu piece will be longer!

Bagpipers: Thank you. I can create an entire suíte with patience and with Paper & Quill. I just need to feel ready to start in it. The short pieces will happen often, like my short études of my 2nd opus.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

ricardo_jvc6 said:


> Thank you both for criticism.
> 
> Ravndal: Thank you, I hope you enjoy them. I wish the Impromptu was longer too... but I ran out of ideas and sometimes It got me pissed in the making of this song. Don't worry, the next impromptu piece will be longer!
> 
> Bagpipers: Thank you. I can create an entire suíte with patience and with Paper & Quill. I just need to feel ready to start in it. The short pieces will happen often, like my short études of my 2nd opus.


i am glad im not the only one left who uses pencil and paper.i have so many compositions that i would love to share but i have nothing online.i once paid a copyist $250 to put the second movement of my conversations with orchestra suite which is a fugue for brass orchestra.i clearly notated the tuba's in Bflat but he wrote them in C so the lower baseline is a major second higher than its contextual harmony.im so bad with computers i didnt have an email address untill 2009


----------



## Pennypacker (Jul 30, 2013)

Really enjoyed them. But serious criticism requires a score.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Pennypacker said:


> Really enjoyed them. But serious criticism requires a score.


Here are the scores for the Étude in F# Major and the Improvisation in Bb Minor.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u...eur - The Pentatonic Juggler - Full Score.pdf

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2738795/Improv in Bb Minor - Darkness - Full Score.pdf


----------



## Pennypacker (Jul 30, 2013)

Actually the Poeme is the one that interested me the most, but I'll check these out on the piano.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

The Poem sheet music will be released after I finished the total song, which will take approximately a few days from now!


----------

